# 130lb Tarpon in the Live Well Tank



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pics and story. That was your best one yet.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Great pics and story. That was your best one yet.



Tom.. you gave me the idea about hosting the video myself for better quality ... thanks.. 

I just bought a dual G5 to get things done faster... I'm a pc user forever so it's gonna take a bit of getting use to.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

We're so not worthy. That was awesome.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

More random bits of info I don't remember spewing. Glad I said something useful. 

If you are serving it up then the next step is to keep an eye on the amount of multiple connections and the amount of bandwidth consumed. If you are using a hosting solution chances are they provide all of that info for you.

Also may want to provide a low bandwidth option for our less fortunate forum members.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg Sam, you're always in the middle of it where ever you go. Did they say what kind of research they intended to do with the tarpon?


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Sam!!!!   Eric, if ya get a chance take a look at what Frank Sargent wrote for the Tampa Tribune on July 6th. There may be a clue there......     Again, Sam you nailed that one.....WTG [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool story Sam!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

[smiley=z-djparty.gif]Sam is the man


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks guys it was fun putting it together..

I got this info from a local Tarpon Captain that talks to the FWC a lot. Captain Tommy Z.

"I believe Kathy(person in charge) said they were going to a "hatchery" somewhere. FWC researchers will being doing blood draws, genetics research and a laundry list of other studies. So far, all fish captured are alive and doing fine. She said, if I behave myself and was nice, maybe I should would take me over to see the 2 I help capture in a few days."


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

AWESOME...  you ARE the man!   [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------

